# Feces removal



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
How do you handle animal feces removal? I have a basement room that looks like it had a dog trapped in there for quite awhile so there are dog feces all over the carpet. You'd really need to move the debris in the room and remove the carpet to get it out. I bid $350, got approval sent to me for $25  . We are in negotiations now, they are up to $100. How do you guys bid this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

The original amount I bid, in this case $350.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I bid what it will take to make $$$ , if they don't like it get someone else. Anytime me or someone working with has to suit up, the price goes up. Id do a poo covered room for tree fiddy if it was average size and it took 1hr to complete. Tell them :no:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

$350?

I presume there is a discount that will be subtracted?

"l x w room covered with biohazard ($3.16/sf including carpet, pad & tack), content manipulation of debris to a seperate room ($178.00), PPE usage with filter replacement ($58), 1 coat floor cleaning and encapsulant for sterilization ($4.10/sf) and odor control ($71/day at 3 day minimum)

I think that will tell you a true figure for your services. This is the Iowa rate figures for the estmating software.

Now get paid your worth. The service company will!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Hey guys,
> How do you handle animal feces removal? I have a basement room that looks like it had a dog trapped in there for quite awhile so there are dog feces all over the carpet. You'd really need to move the debris in the room and remove the carpet to get it out. I bid $350, got approval sent to me for $25  . We are in negotiations now, they are up to $100. How do you guys bid this?


Sounds like a 5 Brothers job. They think you can just clean the waste around all the debris and it's taken care of. I am fighting another one just like this, only it's food [a lot of it] scattered throughout the kitchen, dining room, rear hallway, and 1/3 of the living room.

I keep telling them you cannot separate the food from the debris, since the debris is also covered with food. You have to remove everything in the area, in order to clean up the hazards.

Keep holding out or tell them to assign it to someone else. The job is worth more than $100.

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Close, SG. Thanks for the advice guys. Fremont, I'll respond with your pricing and they can put it into their bid estimator and see what they say 

I had looked into getting some bid estimation software, lots of options out there and wasn't sure which direction to go. Tried out a few. Any recommendations?

Thanks!



a1propertyclean said:


> Sounds like a 5 Brothers job. They think you can just clean the waste around all the debris and it's taken care of. I am fighting another one just like this, only it's food [a lot of it] scattered throughout the kitchen, dining room, rear hallway, and 1/3 of the living room.
> 
> I keep telling them you cannot separate the food from the debris, since the debris is also covered with food. You have to remove everything in the area, in order to clean up the hazards.
> 
> ...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They cancelled order.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

They are shopping for a sucker


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Hey guys,
> How do you handle animal feces removal? I have a basement room that looks like it had a dog trapped in there for quite awhile so there are dog feces all over the carpet. You'd really need to move the debris in the room and remove the carpet to get it out. I bid $350, got approval sent to me for $25  . We are in negotiations now, they are up to $100. How do you guys bid this?


Please remind me again why you chose to pursue this business out of all the other businesses you could have opened?

Haggling over dog shlt. How is this even on a contractor forum?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> Please remind me again why you chose to pursue this business out of all the other businesses you could have opened?
> 
> Haggling over dog shlt. How is this even on a contractor forum?


You are correct. No money to be made here. Move along.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

It amazes me that anyone even tries to do this for a living. I honestly don't do anything for 25 bucks these days. It costs more than that to get there. 100 bucks might get me to look at it and make a bid. If there are set prices, why do the Nationals and Regionals try and get guys to do it for a completely ridiculous price? I honestly wouldn't ask someone to sweep my driveway for 25 bucks unless they begged me to do it. 

I'm sure like everything in this business, once you figure out how to work the system, you can make it work for you. It just seems almost criminal to even offer these prices.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> Please remind me again why you chose to pursue this business out of all the other businesses you could have opened?
> 
> Haggling over dog shlt. How is this even on a contractor forum?


So the sewer and drain guys should pack up shop and quit this forum too? Anyone else on your list?

What a d-bag.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Splinter said:


> So the sewer and drain guys should pack up shop and quit this forum too? Anyone else on your list?
> 
> What a d-bag.


Last time I checked, the sewer guys weren't being demeaned into groveling for money. That is my point. They charge a lot of money.

*Every post about PP seems to revolve around insanely insulting prices set by the big companies and the PP contractors complaining about it.*

Thank you for the douche bag comment. My monthly quota is now full and it's only the first week. :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Greg Di said:


> That is my point.


You have a lovely way of making a point... :thumbsup:



> Thank you for the douche bag comment. My monthly quota is now full and it's only the first week. :laughing:


Glad I made it in time.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Splinter said:


> You have a lovely way of making a point... :thumbsup:


Being blunt is efficient.:laughing: I tell it like it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

> Haggling over dog shlt. How is this even on a contractor forum?


That is the best comment that I've heard all week! :laughing:

I can understand the OP's sense of urgency for wanting the gig but some things are just not worth it regardless of what is charged. 

That's the reason why there are people who are specifically in the pooper scooper business.


----------

